# Fal Pro 200gm Turnout 6ft



## holeymoley (11 November 2017)

Fal Pro combo turnout rug with detatchable neck. Bought off a friend who had only tried it on. Used it a few times last year but not overly keen on the fit on my gelding. T fastenings at the front. It hasn't been washed or proofed, just stored away over the summer. Has 2 rips on the inside which don't effect it at all(no idea how he managed that!) photos on request


----------

